# New Painting & New to Forum



## Biggles (Sep 30, 2014)

Robin Hood's Bay on the Yorkshire coast. 16" x 12". This has been painted on watercolour paper after applying 4 coast of Gesso. My Blog can be found here http://http://davidowendudley.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

